# Comparison of IBC and NFPA101



## lpiburn (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello All,

Does anyone know of a good comparison chart or similar resource that describes the differences between IBC and NFPA101?

I have used both but I am more familiar with the IBC. I already know that the biggest differences are in scope (101 is more narrowly focused than IBC) and organization (different occupancies broken out by chapter). However, the IBC addresses just about everything in the 101, and majority of the requirements end up being pretty much the same between the two standards.  That said, i know there are differences and I'm looking for something that delineates those differences. Any advice would be appreciated.

-LP


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2013)

I think they are uncomparable

do you use both IBC abd 101??

Or do you use 101 in just certain ocuupancies???

http://www.floridabuilding.org/fbc/commission/FBC_0512/Fire/2012_IBC_Compared_2012_NFPA_101_final.pdf

http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/VA/VASTUDIES/codecomparison.pdf

http://tn.gov/fire/documents/generalassemboccupancywithnfpa101.8.15.pdf


----------



## lpiburn (Sep 19, 2013)

I do sometimes have to use both concurrently. The client's guidelines have a phrase something like "where requirements differ the more stringent shall apply".


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh you are on the light side, Understand, Yes a little hard.

I guess the good part of 101 is it is normally occupancy specific, so you do not have to read the entire book


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 20, 2013)

Greetings,

Have had similar questions in my mind the last couple of years as it's not uncommon for both to be adopted in this neck of the woods er a coast. We see 101 adopted as part of the fire code here in Tx and I think it should stay in that perspective. To me it's a more common sense approach with regard to annual fire and life safety inspections. Tx Dept of Health requires annual inspections in their licensed facilities to be done per 101 and I like that personally. Insofar as building code enforcement I think the generic building inspector/code enforcement officer should stick with IBC and so forth. I can't imagine taking a code enforcement issue to court with a violation of 101. Myself I don't know anyone who has either but that's probably mute. NFPA does not have administrative provisions as far as I know except where specified in the IBC or whatever adopting ordinance you might have which also makes it problematic to litigate cases in that regard I feel. Additionally, to me it's clear as mud utilizing 101 for mixed occupancies for code enforcement.

Just my 2cents

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,Have had similar questions in my mind the last couple of years as it's not uncommon for both to be adopted in this neck of the woods er a coast. We see 101 adopted as part of the fire code here in Tx and I think it should stay in that perspective. To me it's a more common sense approach with regard to annual fire and life safety inspections. Tx Dept of Health requires annual inspections in their licensed facilities to be done per 101 and I like that personally. Insofar as building code enforcement I think the generic building inspector/code enforcement officer should stick with IBC and so forth. I can't imagine taking a code enforcement issue to court with a violation of 101. Myself I don't know anyone who has either but that's probably mute. NFPA does not have administrative provisions as far as I know except where specified in the IBC or whatever adopting ordinance you might have which also makes it problematic to litigate cases in that regard I feel. Additionally, to me it's clear as mud utilizing 101 for mixed occupancies for code enforcement.
> 
> Just my 2cents
> 
> BSSTG


Normally hospitals and nursing homes in tx have to meet 101 design

Unless something has changed


----------



## lpiburn (Sep 20, 2013)

The document from the VA is perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!



			
				cda said:
			
		

> Oh you are on the light side


Next time I'm going through plan review I am definitely going to try a Jedi mind trick... Just in case.   "Those aren't the rated doors you're looking for."



			
				cda said:
			
		

> I guess the good part of 101 is it is normally occupancy specific, so you do not have to read the entire book


I disagree. In my experience I end up going through the whole book two or three times because of having to constantly flip back and forth between the general and occupancy specific sections. Although this is admittedly far worse when dealing with the NFPA 5000. Thankfully I have never had to mix THAT with the I-codes.



			
				BSSTG said:
			
		

> to me it's clear as mud utilizing 101 for mixed occupancies for code enforcement.


Could not agree more.


----------

